# Feasibility study



## eng. ahmed elkady (13 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخوة الاعزاء اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب هذه دروس فى كيفية عمل دراسة الجوى لراغبى تعلم هذا العلم او لوضعى دراسات الجدوى على ارض الواقع.
تلك هى اول الدروس فى هذا الموضوع ارجوا من الله سبحانة وتعالى ان تنال اعجابكم وان تكون نافعة للجميع.
انتظروا المزيد باذن الله
منقول
م / أحمد القاضى​


----------



## مهندس احمس (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك 

وكنت عاوز كتاب في الحسابات بتاعت دراسة الجدوي 
ضروري 
شكرا


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (18 يناير 2010)

*العفو*



مهندس احمس قال:


> شكرا ليك
> 
> وكنت عاوز كتاب في الحسابات بتاعت دراسة الجدوي
> ضروري
> شكرا


يابشمهندس عفواً
بس مش عارف بالظبط تاقصد ايه من كتاب فى الحسابات بتاعت الجدوى ممكن بعد اذنك توضح الامر اكتر لكى يكون فى مقدورى مساعدتك.


----------

